# sonicare flexcare toothbrush



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

has anyone got one of these? are they any good? I'm looking for a new electric toothbrush but don't know which to buy.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Is this for teeth or for detailing?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

This is the one you want, the best I`ve had :thumb:


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

teeth. how tall is it please


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Usual lecky toothbrush size


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The battery lasts a very long time


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

the reason I ask is I have 24-24.5cm shelf gap, so trying to fit it in. they seem very good from the reviews.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I have a FlexCare+, I find it to be excellent. You do need to change the brush head every month to keep getting the best out of it though.
Much quieter and much better battery life than the equivalent Oral B but the Oral B is also very good but in a different way.
I now use both everyday and since doing so have not needed a scale and polish.
The FlexCare+ would be the one I kept if I was only allowed one.
If you look around you can always find one half price somewhere.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> This is the one you want, the best I`ve had :thumb:


which brush is that? does it charge on the silver disc?


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

just bought a sonicare diamondclean. first go tomorrow.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sonicare is a great product tbh


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I did have one of the original big Sonicare toothbrushes but never got away with it and turned to Oral B but this new Sonic is really good.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

how big are the Brushheads compared to the Oral B ( round ones)


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> how big are the Brushheads compared to the Oral B ( round ones)


I would say about 1.5cm taller


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

the actual brush itself is about 1.5x bigger.
first go today and wow feels like a power sander but gentle. a fantastic clean, I am well impressed.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Diamoncare. Very good brush. teeth are noticably cleaner.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

wow the polish mode is amazing.,


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

X1 for Sonicare complete, cost an arm and a leg a couple of years ago, but well worth it, teeth shine nearly as much as my car!! :doublesho buy the spare heads from Amazon, lots of cheap copies on the bay of Evil, they fall apart in no time!!


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

still getting better cleaning. one problem is swmbo has tried it and now struggle to get it back.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Garfy said:


> still getting better cleaning. one problem is swmbo has tried it and now struggle to get it back.


Yuck!! I hope she is using her own brush head!! :doublesho


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

too right her own brush head, but think a new one will b got soon.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As I mentioned, there are a LOT of fakes on the bay of thieves, I get mine from Amazon, same as the Fusion blades, I REALLY got stung on Bay with those!! like trying to shave with a broken bottle they were 

ps try the old heads on the brush for cleaning the bits out of car seat joints!! :doublesho


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the recycling side. or just use her brush


----------

